# MB- Heartland VS Silver Heights



## CharlieHarvey (Dec 13, 2008)

Ya can’t go wrong at Heights. Ron’s got a great shop.


----------



## Sigpig (Dec 11, 2021)

Thanks CH


----------



## MB_Outdoorsman (Aug 3, 2020)

Another vote for heights… I have no personal experience with Heartland but I have been going to Heights for years now and can’t say enough good things about the folks behind the counter there; top notch products, service and advice!


----------



## Bullbuster (3 mo ago)

Heights. You can't go wrong!


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

Both shops are great, heights is better, more inventory


----------



## chrisjoh (2 mo ago)

Heights has a way better selection of inventory, Heartland still has most everything you need and is less expensive. Both have top notch staff, but I prefer the guys at heartland. They have never steered me wrong, and never felt like a burden when asking my million questions.


----------

